# Keystone Bullets



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI! 
I'm very interested in seeing the Keystone Bullets. Has anyone seen any of these? They were due out in dealerships 11/15, but the keystonerv website just, today, included information on it, with floorplans, etc. BUT, the download for the brochure wouldn't work, and, though I've been on the "waiting list" for an e-mail of the brochure, I've yet to receive it.
I've looked on Lakeshore and Holman's, but found nothing on them, yet. If anybody's seen one, please let me know. I figure with the low weight of the unit, even if gas prices go back up, I'll still be good towing with my Tundra.
I was looking into a motorhome, and it's still available, but with the gas prices inching back up, I'd hate to have something I couldn't afford to drive!
Thanks!!
Darlene


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I think they got specs wrong on the 288RLS. 2305 pounds for a 28 footer?

Brochure download does not work here either.

The video link carries you to a Sprinter video that does not work.

Hope units are built better than website....LOL

Gilligan got a promotion to IT.

C


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think they fixed the brochure link - I was able to request one. I am not sure about those specs for the 288RLS though?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Compulynx said:


> I think they got specs wrong on the 288RLS. 2305 pounds for a 28 footer?
> 
> Brochure download does not work here either.
> 
> ...


If you read the specs, it is only listed as 18 ft 5 in..................

Would be easy to see those weights in an under 20 ft TT


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I think they got specs wrong on the 288RLS. 2305 pounds for a 28 footer?
> 
> Brochure download does not work here either.
> 
> ...


If you read the specs, it is only listed as 18 ft 5 in..................

Would be easy to see those weights in an under 20 ft TT
[/quote]
I looked at the specs, BUT, I wonder how they get a queen bedroom and everything else in an 18-5 space!! I wonder if the weights aren't wrong. Why would they call it a 288 if it's 18'??? I agree with Glenn......Gilligan got promoted!!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For those that just want to click there way to the site.

http://keystonerv-bullet.com/


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sgalady said:


> I think they got specs wrong on the 288RLS. 2305 pounds for a 28 footer?
> 
> Brochure download does not work here either.
> 
> ...


If you read the specs, it is only listed as 18 ft 5 in..................

Would be easy to see those weights in an under 20 ft TT
[/quote]
I looked at the specs, BUT, I wonder how they get a queen bedroom and everything else in an 18-5 space!! I wonder if the weights aren't wrong. Why would they call it a 288 if it's 18'??? I agree with Glenn......Gilligan got promoted!!!








Darlene








[/quote]

Darlene - while at the last RV show in Harrisburg, we were told that the model number does not necessarily reflect the length of the trailer.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It will be February or maybe March till these models hit the dealers. All of the factories including Keystone have closed for an extended period starting the 19th of december. They will reopen starting Jan 12th to the end of the month depending on factory.

They are shipping there in stock inventory only. No new models will be built till after the shutdown.

Reason: No sales. Dealers are having a very hard time buying inventory because of the credit situation.

If you want one, you'd have to special order one right now. Then it would be built after they reopen.

I would call my local dealer and ask if that model will be at the next rv show in your area. If not you'll have to wait till one is at the dealer.. Get on a waiting list for one.

on edit, Keystone has been closed since Thanksgiving and will not reopen till late january.. I just read that at rv industry news. In fact most all of them have been unoffically closed since thanksgiving. Officially closed since Dec 19th. 
Carey


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks Nice...Cool features.....I'm jealous already.----- Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> Looks Nice...Cool features.....I'm jealous already.----- Mike


Love the door to the bathroom.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Checked out the video..............Boy the TV has a lot of squat and appears to have front end lift.........

I could be wrong but it looks like the TV could use some airbags to help it out









I do like the Stream lined look of the nose cone


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Checked out the video..............Boy the TV has a lot of squat and appears to have front end lift.........
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like the TV could use some airbags to help it out
> 
> ...


If they really test it like that...perhaps they will notice the sliding drawers will NOT stay closed, as shipped from the factory.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

What really scares the H&() out of me is people towing a 28 foot camper with a crossover ....


















C


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sharp looking interior...
But, it never ceases to amaze me that the more 
people a camper can sleep... the smaller the bathroom is!!!








I realize that making more sleeping accommodations
something has to give but why is it always the loo?

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Sharp looking interior...
> But, it never ceases to amaze me that the more
> people a camper can sleep... the smaller the bathroom is!!!
> 
> ...


There is always the HUGE Loo just outside the trailer...behind that old growth timber. Wide open spaces....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sharp looking interior...
> But, it never ceases to amaze me that the more
> people a camper can sleep... the smaller the bathroom is!!!
> 
> ...


There is always the HUGE Loo just outside the trailer...behind that old growth timber. Wide open spaces....















[/quote]

LOL

For the guys, 2nd tree to the right and for the ladies it is the 3rd from the left.

Thor


----------

